# Reverse Outlaws



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like a seasoned pro. Wonder if he races for canned ham...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he said they "make riding in the water easier"


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe in russia that how your supposed to run them! lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

**** commy's lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i am speechless dont know what to say about this lol


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

WTF was he thinking


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

pppfffftttt


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the guy's completely clueless and put the tires on the wrong side.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The guy on the brute in the other video needs to meet this guy!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I think the guy's completely clueless and put the tires on the wrong side.


 
i agree lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...he's an idiot!...lol


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> he said they "make riding in the water easier"


yeah... Considering he looks to be in complete control...


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

haha....someone needs to make a good video of all the DA moves on youtube with a brute lol prolly be a good one


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont even know what to say about that....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That water looked cold.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

0:00- 2:53 = Epic fail


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That's one of those holes that will catch you off guard. It looks like you are riding through a parking lot puddle....lalalala :117835: They didn't seem that smart from the vid, so what did everyone expect? Lol.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe with them being backwards it wont try to dig as much, instead it would paddle.

Otherwise I don't know what to say.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

least i not only guy mounted my tires like that


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

my 3 year old has more common sense then this guy does


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

crom a zone said:


> least i not only guy mounted my tires like that


Back when had my first brute alot of bikes at the rides had the frt tires reversed.

Even a whole lot before running rear laws wide and frt vamps.


----------

